# Where can you buy dextrose



## mwjohnson (Nov 19, 2004)

I have searched/read all the creamed honey threads on this forum and I have bought 3 different creamed honey's (to make my starter) from 3 different local honey houses and none are what I think you would call ideal in either consistancy/taste/color .I don't really mind,because I can eat it.
So I would like to make my own starter and in the ABC-XYZ book I have they say that Dyce said to heat the starter to 160 deg.F and then cool quickly to 75 deg.F and then add chemically pure(?) dextrose.
I asked Suzy at CVS but they don't sell it and she didn't know where I should try,so....HELP!


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't know what "chemically" pure means, but most sugar sellers can sell you dextrose, also called corn sugar. I used to resell 50-lb sacks at the homebrew shop... try your local homebrew shop!


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Dadant supplies it with their creamed honey kit. They call it "starter" seed. I bought one of their kits a few years back, and the "starter" seed was dextrose. 

Dadant sells everything in the kit (labels, containers, flavorings, etc.) separately, too. Their catalog lists "starter" seed in 1 lb. sizes for $2.10.


----------



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Ben is right, the stuff from brewshops is just short of USP grade (good for people) and cheap. Sometimes it is sold under the name "glucose". Its all the same sugar.


----------



## mwjohnson (Nov 19, 2004)

Thanks for the help.
I got a Dadant catalog last year and loaned it to my neighbor who got 2 hives this year,but I've bought stuff from them indirectly through a local beekeeping store so I didn't get a 2005 and I'll have to get my catalog(and books) back.
By the way,the nearest homebrew store is 75 miles,I'm in the boondock's 'ya know.
Mark


----------



## artic (Feb 18, 2005)

I have seen in health food stores (and even in the grocery stores), if any local stores have bulk food in bins with scoops you may be able to find it there. I don't know its texture, but I'm sure it is nothing a pistil and mortar couldn't solve for you assuming you were making a small enough batch.


----------



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Come to think of it some "health/natural food" stores do carry it in their bulk bins. Any in the Cooperstown area?

If not, go to Dadant's web site (www.dadant.com). You can order it there. Type in "creamed honey" in the search area. And, have them send you another catalog.


----------

